# Suche alte Games zum Zocken übers Internet!



## Scihero (8. Januar 2011)

*Suche alte Games zum Zocken übers Internet!*

Hi Leute,

Da ich leidenschaftlich gern mit meiner Freundin Wii oder XBOX 360 zocke, wollten wir auch, wenn wir uns nicht sehen können, hin und wieder übers Internet gemeinsam was spielen. 

Nun hat sie nur ein Notebook, und zwar diesen :

HP 6710b (Compaq)
  					:: Prozessor
Intel Core 2 Duo T7300 2 GHz 4MB L2 Cache, 800 MHz FSB
  					:: Mainboard
Intel 965PM
  					:: Speicher
1024 MB, DDR2 PC5300 667Mhz SDRAM, 1x 1024MB, max. 4096MB
  					:: Grafikkarte
INTEL GMA X3100 - 0 MB Taktrate Chip/VRAM: 200/200MHz
  					:: Bildschirm
15.4 Zoll 16:10, 1280x800 Pixel, WXGA TFT Display, spiegelnd: nein
  					:: Festplatte
120GB 5400U/Min Seagate Momentus ST9120822AS
  					:: Soundkarte
Analog Devices 8280 HD Audio
  					:: Anschlüsse
PCCard, 4x USB 2.0, FireWire, Microphone, Headphones, LAN, Modem, D-Sub/VGA, S-Video, Docking Port, Kensington Lock
  					:: Netzwerkverbindungen
Intel 3945ABG Wireless LAN, 10/100/1000 Gigabit LAN, 56K Modem, Bluetooth 2.0  
  					:: Optisches Laufwerk
TSST DVD-RW TS-L632D 
  					:: Abmessungen
Höhe x Breite x Tiefe (in mm): 34x357x264
  					:: Gewicht
2.78 kg
  					:: Akku
55Wh (10.8V) Litium Ionen Akku
  					:: Preis
1200 Euro
  					:: Sonstiges
6in1 Card Reader, Fingerprint Reader, TPM 1.2

Wie Ihr seht, ein altes Gerät...

Nun meine Frage, was für Games würde dieses Notebook noch verkraften und sind darunter welche, die man dann Koop oder zumindest im Multiplayer übers Internet gemeinsam zocken kann?


----------



## black-wizard (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche alte Games zum Zocken übers Internet!*

Quake 3 z.B.  oder alles was die Q3-Engine hat.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche alte Games zum Zocken übers Internet!*

Wie wärs mit:

- Diablo II + Add-On (<--- Empfehlung!!!) 
- Starcraft + Add-On
- Command & Conquer
- Unreal Tournament I
- Siedler 2 & 3


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche alte Games zum Zocken übers Internet!*

Diablo würde ich auch empfehlen. Mein Kumpel und seine Frau zocken das auch die ganze Zeit im Multiplayer.

Bei online Shooter würde ich "Return to Castle Wolfenstein" empfehlen. 
(Ca. 200 MB zum runterladen ... Vollversion 2.06b (der Download in der Mitte))

Ansonsten vielleicht sogar mal Hamachi ausprobieren. (Oder eben selbst eine VPN erstellen).

Viel Spass


----------



## blaidd (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche alte Games zum Zocken übers Internet!*

Mit der Freundin Shooter spielen? Na ich weiß nicht...

Wie wär's mit Neverwinter Nights 1+2 (keine Ahnung wie schwachbrünstig der Intel-Chip ist, aber zumindest den 1. Teil müßte er noch schaffen)

Majesty 2 ist auch ganz lustig.
oder
Sins of a Solar Empire. Macht viel Laune, da muß man sich allerdings erst was reinfuchsen...

Wenn's noch was älter sein darf:

Baldur's Gate I+II oder Icewind Dale. Das mögen auch Frauen


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche alte Games zum Zocken übers Internet!*



blaidd schrieb:


> Mit der Freundin Shooter spielen? Na ich weiß nicht...



Hmm, also ich kenn schon zwei, die gerne Shooter zocken. Sowas gibt's schon. Aber am liebsten haben Frauen spassige Spiele wie Bust-a-Move, und Co. - Da haste schon recht.


----------



## Shizophrenic (30. Januar 2011)

Diablo lod, stronghold crusader, quake, c&c , cs 1.6, evtl noch CSS , halt die ganzen klassiks, kommt auf den geschmack an, aber es gibt Haufen alte gute Spiele (ab und zu grab ich auch noch meinen C64 aus zum zocken xD)


----------

